# Par quelque moyen que ce soit



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Bonjour,

Je voudrais traduire l'expression suivante: *Par quelque moyen que ce soit.*

Pourrais-je dire:

(a) quale che sia il mezzo
(b) quale che siano i mezzi

Par exemple:

(1) Cet artiste aime provoquer, choquer par quelque moyen que ce soit.

(2) Le gouvernement est au dessus de la loi et peut dépenser à sa guise, par quelque moyen que ce soit, pour faire prévaloir son point de vue. (Autrement dit, quand la fin justifie les moyens.)


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Ben. Il corrispondente italiano è _'*con qualunque mezzo*'. _


----------



## Corsicum

Une question qui est peut être hors sujet par rapport à la demande initiale ?
Pour accentuer l’inconditionnel j’ai tendance à ajouter un peu comme un tic de langage :
_Con qualunque mezzo*, *__sia come sia !_
Et même à doubler pour montrer un certain agacement, sans discussion possible, quel que soit le contexte :
_Sia come sia, __con qualunque mezzo*, *__sia come sia !_
Je ne sais pas si c’est courant et correct pour tous les registres ?


----------



## underhouse

Corsicum said:


> _Con qualunque mezzo*, *__sia come sia !_
> _Sia come sia, __con qualunque mezzo*, *__sia come sia !_


 
Corsicum,

queste non si direbbero in italiano.

A voler tradurre di nuovo "con qualunque mezzo" in francese, io direi:

_Avec n'importe quel moyen_.

Allora mi chiedo: "Par quelque moyen que ce soit" e "Avec n'importe quel moyen" hanno lo stesso significato?


----------



## LunaPiccola

"Par quelque moyen que ce soit" e "Avec n'importe quel moyen" hanno lo stesso significato"

per me si, è lo stesso


----------



## Freigeist

Con una connotazione più forte si potrebbe dire "a qualunque/qualsiasi costo" o anche "ad ogni costo". Anche se secondo me ha una sfumatura negativa.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Ciao Necsus! Salut Corsicum!

Je vais essayer de traduire la première phrase: *Cet artiste aime provoquer, choquer par quelque moyen que ce soit.*

(1) Quel artista gli piace scioccare con qualunque mezzo
(2) Gli piace scioccare quel artista


----------



## Necsus

BenVitale said:


> Ciao Necsus! Salut Corsicum!
> 
> Je vais essayer de traduire la première phrase: *Cet artiste aime provoquer, choquer par quelque moyen que ce soit.*
> 
> (1) *A* quel*l'*artista *(*gli*)* piace provocare, scioccare con qualunque mezzo.
> (2) Gli piace provocare*, a* quel*l'*artista*,* scioccare con qualunque mezzo.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Grazie tante, Necsus, per il tuo aiuto.


----------



## Corsicum

Freigeist said:


> Con una connotazione più forte si potrebbe dire "a qualunque/qualsiasi costo" o anche "ad ogni costo".


Sauf erreur on a l’équivalent suivant :
_A qualunque/qualsiasi costo = Quel qu’en soit le prix_
_Ad ogni costo = à tout prix_


----------



## itka

> Allora mi chiedo: "Par quelque moyen que ce soit" e "Avec n'importe quel  moyen" hanno lo stesso significato?


 Secondo me "avec" non si usa mica tanto. Io, direi soltanto "par".


----------

